# Finest's Electronic Cigar



## FinestE (Sep 15, 2013)

Here she is boys and girls


----------



## FinestE (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

As a marketing idea, you should probably gift a few of your products to some of the more seasoned members. This would/could get some unbiased and respected reviews.


----------



## Incognito11 (Jul 18, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> As a marketing idea, you should probably gift a few of your products to some of the more seasoned members. This would/could get some unbiased and respected reviews.


Truth. Not big on the idea myself but hey, something for everyone!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I just don't get it but good luck with it bro, let us know what the responses are


----------

